# How do you delete photos?



## eninja (May 8, 2014)

I believe one of the first phase in the workflow is to set aside rejected photos? How do you exactly do that?
Actually, what I do, I full screen the image and delete if I came across things I want to reject.
But, maybe there is really a proper and easier way. 

Can you share how do you delete photos? and what software you use?


----------



## Menace (May 8, 2014)

Once imported in LR:- 

- 'x' to reject all photos not required
- Scroll down 'Photo' menu 
- 'Delete Rejected Photos'
- 'Delete from Disk'

Done


----------



## tolusina (May 8, 2014)

Think positive.
Never mind the rejects, sort for and mark the keepers, then delete whatever is left over.
It's not only more gratifying, it's faster.


----------

